# My First Ball Watch - Fireman Victory



## Captain50 (May 25, 2013)

The first time I laid internet eyes on Ball Watches, I knew I needed to get one. Finally seeing them in person today was even better. I would have liked a sapphire back but I think what they do with their steel backs is beautiful in its own way.

I wanted a nice every day dress up & dress down simple watch and I think I found it:


----------



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

Congrats and welcome.


----------



## Fatz028 (Mar 14, 2009)

Nice Watch! I really like the Fireman Victory. I like it with a silver dial, but I think I like the black better. Wear it in good health and welcome to the club.


----------



## timefleas (Oct 10, 2008)

Nice pictures of a good looking watch--I look forward to an in-depth review somewhere down the road.


----------



## MountainMike (Jun 16, 2006)

Congrats and welcome to the club!

Cheers,
MountainMike


----------



## Captain50 (May 25, 2013)

Quick question,

How bright should the lume be with these small yellow/blue tubes? I see photos of peoples lighting up in dim rooms but mine seems to only be visibly lit when in near pitch dark places.


----------



## gillmanjr (May 17, 2012)

This is a beautiful watch. I saw one in person at an AD and I thought it easily rivaled an Omega Aquaterra for looks and quality, and obviously it is much less expensive.


----------



## 1watchaholic (Feb 6, 2008)

Congrats! Thats VERY good looking!


----------



## Captain50 (May 25, 2013)

I'm not that great of a photographer but it seems there aren't many lume shots of the Victory and its subtle blue/yellow glow floating around here. So here we go:

Max exposure my crappy Coolpix will go is 8 seconds. F4.5'ish

















The PO is feeling left out









Okay fine, and the PAM doing what it does best


----------



## ~tc~ (Dec 9, 2011)

Put them all in the dark for a few hours and then compare - I think you will find the Ball considerably brighter than the others


----------



## TTL (Jun 16, 2012)

Beautiful choice! I don’t have any Ball watches yet, but I tried this model on at a dealer last week. I really want one and your post is only making the situation worse! I feel a vacuum developing in my wallet!


----------



## freefighter (Jun 8, 2013)

Congratulations on the new acquisition. I got mine a couple of weeks back too - making it my 2nd Ball (oh the puns!) after the Trainmaster Streamliner. Really lovin' it - especially given it's uncanny resemblance to a personal favorite (of which I have yet to justify owning) - the Omega AT.

Here are some images I took to try and do justice to this.

Wear it in good health!

























Flickr: Woody Ang's Photostream


----------



## Captain50 (May 25, 2013)

Your photography is absolutely stunning. Walk towards the Aqua Tones, love it. If photography is not your day job, it should be!

By any chance do you sell any of your work?


----------



## freefighter (Jun 8, 2013)

Thanks! It's only a past-time, never quite got around to doing it as a day job. Only minor micro-stock sites at most...


----------



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

Great shots. Please add to the photo Album.


----------

